# Readigrass for Rabbits



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have never fed readigrass to the bunnys before and I've noticed that a lot of you do.
I'm guessing it is an alternative to grass hence the name, or is it more of a hay as such?
How much are rabbits allowed of it a day, can they have too much? 
How well does it store? Its a hell of a lot cheaper to buy a bulk 15kg bag and I have space to store it, but will it go stale or mouldy if it sits around do you know? I guess it depends how much I can use, lol.
Can guinea pigs eat it aswell?

This is the one I've looked at Friendship Estates - Readigrass

Sorry for bombarding with questions, as I say its something I've never fed before but am thinking of getting some for them.

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its like dried grass, its not an alternate to hay as its quite high in calcium, a handful a day for a pair of buns is plenty, but it does go down well, it stores like hay, so aslong as you keep it out the damp, it will not go stale or mouldy

yep piggers can eat it too


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Basically ReadiGrass is harvested earlier than hay. It is dried on a low temperature so that it just removes the water giving it a similar nutrient value to grass.

Both my rabbits and Guinea pigs get a handful each day, I wouldn't feed rabbits more than this as it can be high in calcium (not a problem for piggies obviously lol).

So long as you store it in a dark dry place there is no reason why a 15kg bag will go off before you feed it 

I think that answers all your questions lol


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad you asked as I was going to ask about readigrass too.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will see if I can order a bag from work  It will be nice for them to have something different!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

It will make the shed smell lovely too :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> It will make the shed smell lovely too :thumbup:


Hmm, yeh, but the hayfever will kick off 

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Mine used to love it but im allergic to it big time!!! I found out that the hives i broke out in last year was from the readigrass even when using gloves or when someone else gave it to the buns, it stayed in the air.
It has a use by date on the bale normally x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Mine used to love it but im allergic to it big time!!! I found out that the hives i broke out in last year was from the readigrass even when using gloves or when someone else gave it to the buns, it stayed in the air.
> It has a use by date on the bale normally x


I remember you saying you had hives, never realised it was the readigrass tho! Poor you 

Will keep a look out for the use by date  Mind you its only dried grass isnt it, lol, what is there to go off 

*Heidi*


----------

